# SaltMarsh 1444



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Relatively new to the site. Picked this SaltMarsh 1444 up a few months ago. Amazing skiff, stable and nimble
View attachment 1808


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

Sweet skiff! I'm looking to put in an order for the 1444 here in the near future. You wouldn't happen to be in the Port Orange/ New Smyrna area by chance? I could have sworn I saw someone towing this boat the other day.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

View attachment 1814
i have a sm144 and live in nsb.mine is a diff color though...


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

joegar41 - what color blue is that under the gunnels? Nice.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Probably saw me towing mine. I have the 1656 seafoam green and white cap. Live in port orange fish lagoon


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

Had to be it!


----------

